# GT: Clippers vs. Nuggets (3/5)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
*
<center>Sat Mar 5, 2005
7:30 Pacific *</center>


<center>




































Rick Brunson / Corey Maggette / Bobby Simmons / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Andre Miller / DerMarr Johnson / Carmelo Anthony / Marcus Camby / Francisco Elson


Notes: Denver is on a key winning streak of 5 that has put them at .500 and are a team that the Clippers will have to try to overcome if they want to make the playoffs. The good news is that the Clippers are playing at home where they have won 7 straight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Predictions time:

Clippers 101
Nuggets 99


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

I'll predict a win since it's at home. 
Clippers - 97
Nuggets - 91


----------



## Kaman_Fan (Feb 1, 2005)

Clippers 99
Nuggets- 95


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Here is something new I will be giving out.
Whoever predicts the score the closest, I will donate 100 points to them! I will do this each game, so if you can guess the score correctly a lot you will get more points from me. Just something to create a little more activety around here.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Denver fan here, but we are on a roll and I believe can beat the L.A. Clippers. ALso we are fighting for a playoff birth. Its important to get as many W's as possible.

Denver Nuggets 101

LA Clippers 93


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm not trying to hate but I think the Nuggets got this one. They're on a roll.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'm not trying to hate but I think the Nuggets got this one. They're on a roll.


All good things must come to an end. Our chances are just as good as Denver's.


GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> All good things must come to an end. Our chances are just as good as Denver's.
> 
> 
> GO CLIPPERS!!!



Im gonna go with clippers 93 and Nuggets 86.

Also, this game is super important since the lakers won and Minney won.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Im gonna go with clippers 93 and Nuggets 86.
> 
> Also, this game is super important since the lakers won and Minney won.


Honestly, I can't call it. And, reluctantly I'll watch because they have a tendency to lose if I focus in on the game. So, I'll try to watch it by switching between channels.

We reeeealllly do need this, OR it is definitely over.

GO CLIPPERS!!!!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Is K-Mart a go? 

Nuggets 92
Clippers 90


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

Nuggets- 99
Clippers-90


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Not a good start by the Clippers and Kaman looks lost. ???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman is grabbing the rebounds and had a nice dunk but looks a little off on the defensive side of the game. Simmons finally made one a shot and the Clippers are slowly doing better. The Clippers are grabbing a lot of offensive rebounds!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 4 at the end of the 1st. They didn't finish the quarter well that is why they are down. The Clippers are shooting close to 31% right now with is pathetic!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Russell killed the Clippers with some 11 points in a matter of minutes, that really hurt the Clips.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a horrible 2nd quarter by the Clippers. They allowed the Nuggets to score 35 points. The only good thing that came out of the quarter was the the big men of the Nuggets picked up a lot of fouls even though it didn't phase them in the quarter. The Clippers have to give the ball to Brand, he was missing in the beginning of the 2nd quarter and the Nuggets opened a huge lead.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

get Brunson out of there..I think kaman could do a better job running the point right about now


BASICALLY WERE RUNNING ALLO ISO's we need him to penerate and dish


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers played ok in that quarter nothing special since they only cut the lead down by 2 from the score at half. The Clippers need a big spark if they want to win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> The Clippers played ok in that quarter nothing special since they only cut the lead down by 2 from the score at half. The Clippers need a big spark if they want to win.



This is almost painful to watch. Boykins is killing em out there.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Anderson isnt anything special but he seems to run the offense better than Brunson(thats not saying much)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This game pretty much summed up the PG problem the clippers have. Brunson had a great couple games, and now he is back to the Brunson we all know and make third string. Wow, how we need Jaric and Livingston out there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That game was horrible.
The Clippers took a step backwards tonight. Nothing looked good out there.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

zero2hero00 said:


> Nuggets- 99
> Clippers-90


Congrats since you had the Clippers losing by the biggest margin you get the 100 points.

EDIT: Looks like I can't donate right now, will donate next available possibility.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Congrats since you had the Clippers losing by the biggest margin you get the 100 points.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I can't donate right now, will donate next available possibility.



:clap: Congrats!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers delusions of grandeur fading 



> Fans exited throughout the fourth quarter as the hot Nuggets showed whey they are on an NBA- high six-game winning streak. They led by as many as 20 points in the fourth quarter.





> "We are where we are,' Clippers coach Mike Dunleavy said. "We're treading water. We have close games, and we need to put a run together.'


Home No Shelter for Clippers 



> But the Nuggets, who made nearly 50% of their shots, built a 15-point lead in the second quarter and coasted from there, moving four games ahead of the 11th-place Clippers in the race for the Western Conference's final playoff berth. The Clippers also trail the Lakers by four games, the Minnesota Timberwolves by three.





> "At times, I felt like we hung our heads after the ball wasn't going in the basket for us," Coach Mike Dunleavy said. "I thought when our guys didn't make shots, we didn't play as hard at times, or smart…. We just didn't do a very good job all the way around. It's very disappointing. I'm very surprised."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the truth is no matter matter what team from L.A. ends up geting close to that last spot, they have to fear Devener taking it. Out of all the realistic teams in competition for the 8th spot, the Lakers have the hardest second half, followed by the clippers, Minny and then devner. Denver has a very realistic shot at making the playoffs over both L.A. teams.

However, Im not going to say the clippers are out for got yet. They still have a silm chance..

And the lakers have a great chance still. If they can simply get there act together... Like the other night aginst Dallas they might make it.

Either way I just want one of the two L.A. teams to make sure Denver doesnt make the playoffs.


----------

